# Please can I have funny emoticons too?



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Some ehMac members, notably Peter Scharman and our esteemed mayor, have great little emoticons or "instant graemlins" not available when we post.  

How do you get them? Are they original? and how do you put them in a post?

I would really like to be able to use something different at times.

PPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEEE!!!!

I promise not to tell anyone if it's a secret.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey Brainstrained,

Hop on over to:

http://www.binaryrhyme.com/ubbicons/ 

for a cornucopia of funky and funny BBicons!

M.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Way to go, CubaMark....now the mayor's and my originality is down the drain. Woe is me! The secret's out now.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Don't mind me...
I really like this one...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter S. and Dr.G. toasting on the creation of their new vaudeville team.http://www.binaryrhyme.com/ubbicons/cheers.gif


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oops! Must be doing something wrong. Let's try again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I assume that you drink beer? If not, we are toasting with chicken soup broth.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

I'm so happy!











By the way Peter, I won't tell a soul about it.










Not a soul, honest.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Er.... oops?










My Bad.

I'll just go off and flog myself...










M.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I will NOT be outdone!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In the words of the great bard, "Way too cool, Peter".


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi guys,
I'm pretty blonde at this stuff. I went to the Binaryryhme site and finally figured (I think) how to download an image. Control click. Right?? So I saved it to my Documents folder. Now what? I thought I might be able to put it in an email to myself but it just comes back as an image. No animation. Any thoughts?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I tried dragging it to the above post too but, as you can see, nothing.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Aurora,
There's no need to physically download the images.
The board utilizes UBB Code and accepts reg. HTML in postings.

Enter this in to your post...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Not sure how you guys do it in MSIE or the various Mozilla flavours, but in OmniWeb, I go to the UBB icon page, and do a right-click (control-click), then "copy address of image to clipboard", and paste it into the url tags in my message (that saves a few keystrokes / mouse clicks from Peter's advice).

El Marco, EhMacLand's Efficiency Advisor.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I tried dragging it to the above post too but, as you can see, nothing. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
To insert emoticom into your posting, you have to go to the binaryrhyme.com site , select the icon you want, then "open the image in a new window". Once you've got the icon on it's own window, copy the URL address from the address bar. Go back to your posting, click on "Image" and paste the URL into the prompt window. Voila!


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

In Mozilla I right click, then "copy image location." I go the the message box, right click and paste the address between the image tags. 

It's a piece of


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

CubaMark wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> then "copy address of image to clipboard", and paste it into the url tags in my message <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Are you copying into the URL script prompt box or into the IMAGE prompt box? It needs to be the "IMAGE "entry to work.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, should'a been more clear... I meant the Image URL :

<pre>
(IMG)http://www.binaryrhyme.com/ubbicons/iconname.gif(/IMG)
</pre>

(with the curved parentheses changed to square brackets, which I can't figure out how to post here)

Like that!










M


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

In case it isn't clear, when you click on IMAGE, just paste the copied URL (no editing required) into the prompt box and hit OK. The rest is taken care of automatically. By using the RETURN and SPACE keys you can place icons under the text in rows or stacked


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Mike and Peter


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Oops!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

You guys are too cool!!! Now that I know how to do this it becomes very addictive. I've even started to add these things to my emails.
This could get dangerous.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

LOL Sorry, I couldn't resist. Rob's source has some overly large ones.









There, that's more appropriate.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes, I warned you this could become dangerous. I just can't help myself.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

How about an emoticon Fragfest!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Maybe it'l work this time


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Congratulations Aurora! Isn't it great to learn new tricks.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey, there's some real funny ones there! 

Burn PC.... Burn... Fire Fire!!!!









Oh,... I can't wait to watch the keynote!









Must.... get.... to... Apple.... Canada.....









Introducing... the new G4!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

You know how it always goes before the keynote.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I THINK I'VE CREATED A MONSTER!!!
Now that the secret's out, the race is on for newer and better emoticons. This site may become more animated than a Pixar flick...sorry mayor. (It's all CubaMark's fault)


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I found this interesting link to emoticons created back at the dawn of time (Da 70's)
Plato


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Hey these are perfect:


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Heart:
*Hey these are perfect:
















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Only Heart's heart is big enough to come out and bring these icons into the fray!


----------

